# Cannondale Synapse



## mickmon (May 31, 2005)

I've had my Specialized Allez for 10 years now. Looking to upgrade. I'm riding more these days,looking to spend 2 and 3k. I've heard many positive things about the Cannondale Synapse. Has any one riden it? Any thoughts?


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*Does it come with the lifetime warrantee like the alum bikes do?*

I'd buy one in a heartbeat if it does. I trust Cannondale to put out top notch products and stand behind them.

BT


----------



## mickmon (May 31, 2005)

yea i chkd that out total life warrty. thx


----------



## Surfpriest (Jul 16, 2004)

*synapse*

I just got a synapse. I've only got one ride, but I love it. I'm not a very experienced roadie (mtb mostly), so I'll have to ride awhile before I can give some real feedback. This only my second road bike.

First impressions: My God this bike is light. Mine weighs in at around 17.5lbs. Comming off an Allez with a triple and having bad knees I'm hoping the compact crank will work for me. It seems great. The test will be the climbs. I wish there had been a few more sizing options. I was trying the Roubaix but the fit just wasn't right. With the Synapse it's a big gap between 53 and 56. 53 was too small so I had to compromise towards a slightly larger bike.

The great thing about the Synapse compared with the Roubaix is that the headtube is about 3cm shorter for the same size. A lot more options for bar placement--which makes up for the fewer sizing options I guess.

One problem: I can't get the post clamped properly. I had to stop four times to try and get the clamp tight. Teh LBS put the clamp forward because of the carbon but I don't think it's working. I just about got killed when I was riding hands free stretching my back and the seat twisted pulling me into oncomming traffic. I'm sure part of it was my lame riding, but I've got to figure out how to clamp it without damaging the carbon.

Definitely check it out. It's a beautiful bike.


----------



## mickmon (May 31, 2005)

hey, thanks for that. my main thing is the comfort. how will it feel after 4-6 hrs in the saddle. your right it is a beautiful bike. i did a 10 min test ride at my lbs,loved it. i will definitely do another longer test. i too have bad knees and concerned about hills. my lbs says no worries with the compact crank. get back to me on that. i'll be testing the Roubaix and Trek 5.2 Madone also. oh and please pull over adjust your post clamp,would like to see you on the road.


----------

